# Need a plant ID please :)



## jeffro0050 (Apr 4, 2010)

Hey guys, hoping someone can positively ID this plant for me. Sorry about the brown algae.

As you can see, all of the bright green/large leaves have grown directly proceeding the addition of CO2- This is the shortest stalk- on the taller ones the difference in color and size is very very pronounced. 

Anyone know what this is? I think it might be Hygrophila but it doesn't look quite like the pics of healthy plants I've seen.


----------



## A Fish Guy (Apr 17, 2010)

Or what it could become 
better give it some TLC really quick

Give it lots of light


----------



## jeffro0050 (Apr 4, 2010)

yeah, all the new growth is since I put in CO2 and doubled the light. I'll probably cut back all the old parts of the plant and replant starting at the new growth sections. Already threw out the older egeria stalks. Adding two more CO2 reactors to my setup tonight.

Still need an ID!

Also, I had a loose piece of plant matter that I left in the tank just to see if it sprouted and found this quite amusing. Same species.









The stuff near it is an algae pellet that my corydoras were destroying nearby- they cleaned the remainder not long after this photo was taken. Also, the photo was taken on sunday. The sprout is now about three times as big.


----------



## Gfish (Sep 10, 2009)

Assuming that it is not the emmersed form of a plant & I'm fairly certain that it's not, my money is on Ludwigia Pulustris. If it isn't that then it's Ludwigia Ovalis.


----------



## jeffro0050 (Apr 4, 2010)

Gfish said:


> Assuming that it is not the emmersed form of a plant & I'm fairly certain that it's not, my money is on Ludwigia Pulustris. If it isn't that then it's Ludwigia Ovalis.


Hmm, Just GIS'd it to compare.. The leaves on mine seem a bit more narrow than the ludwigia, but I'll wait and see until a plant has grown a few inches under the new parameters and compare again.

another thing to note, Unlike the old growth, it seems like the new leaves are reaching up for the surface. Odd really, going to post some new pics of the same plant tomorrow. I doubled my CO2 to try and combat the brown algae thats got a foothold on my tank.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

From the looks of the new growth, I would wager Ludwigia Repens x. Arcuata. Once it really starts going, snap some more pics. If it is Acuata, it will grow pretty quickly and full.

On a side note, if the brown algae you are referring to is diatoms, bumping your lighting and increase of CO2 won't do anything to combat that.

What you will need to beware of will be BBA and friends. Are you dosing any ferts along side this high light and CO2?


----------



## jeffro0050 (Apr 4, 2010)

James0816 said:


> From the looks of the new growth, I would wager Ludwigia Repens x. Arcuata. Once it really starts going, snap some more pics. If it is Acuata, it will grow pretty quickly and full.
> 
> On a side note, if the brown algae you are referring to is diatoms, bumping your lighting and increase of CO2 won't do anything to combat that.
> 
> What you will need to beware of will be BBA and friends. Are you dosing any ferts along side this high light and CO2?


I cut back on my ferts a bit, but when I do use them, its florapride 0-0-3, my petco doesn't carry flourish excel :/. What should I do to cut this stuff back? It seems worse today.

petco gets in more otos on thursday, already building a small bottle chamber for drip acclimating.


----------

